# سؤال بخصوص العمل في الاماكن المرتفعة



## tarek495 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أتمنى من الاخوة الكرام افادتي حول موضوع العمل بالاماكن المرتفعة فأنا في أشد الحاجة اليها و قد بحثت في النت و لم أجد مبتغاي.فأرجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعدة.و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هل من رد اخواني


----------



## eyadamk (15 سبتمبر 2011)

العمل في الاماكن المرتفعة باختصار:

عند القيام بأي عمل عمل على ارتفاع 1.8 متر تنطبق تعليمات السلامة الخاصة بالعمل على مرفعات ... في الاوشا بعتبروا 1.2 متر لاعمال الصيانة و 1.8 متر لفريق التشغيل (في المصانع) بشكل عام يعتمد على تقييم المخاطر.

في هاي الحالة يتم المرور بهرم التحكم في المخاطر لازالة او تقليل (التحكم بمخاطر العمل على مرتفعات). هرم التحكم هو كالتالي (حسب الاولولية):

1- الازالة .. و هي تعني ازالة الحاجة للعمل على مرتفع ... مثلا ... صمام على بايب راك مرتفع .. يتم اعادة تصميمه بطريقة يصبح فيها على مستوى الارض ... بالتالي ازلنا الحاجة للصعود للأعلى لفتحه او اغلاقه ... او تنك ماء يتم تعبئته من الاعلى (مانوي) ... يتم تركيب انبوب تعبئة من على مستوى الارض.

2- العزل... و تعني عزل العامل عن خطر السقوط ... في حالة عدم القدرة على ازالة الحاجة للعمل على مرتفع ... نلجأ لهذا الخيار ... ببساطة العزل هو هاندريل او درابزين ... درابزين سطح بيتكم اسهل مثال ... درابزين درج البيت كمان كثال بسيط.

3- الهندسة ... و هي تعني استعمال حل آني, مؤقت و آمن ..ز مثلا كرين السلة, سقالة ... و هذه في حالة لم تستطع استعمال الحلول الأول و الثاني ... هنا كل اداة او آلية لها شروط استعمال خاصة فيها ... وجميعها تشترك بلزوم استعمال سيفتي هارنس و تصريح من قبل مسؤول الموقع.

4- أدوات الحماية الشخصية ... بشكل شائع الهارنيس (حبل مانع السقوط) ... و هدول بدخل فيها fall arrest & fall restrain و الها شروطها لكن دائما هذا هو الحل الأخير و يتطلب تصريح من مسؤول الموقع ايضا.

الموضوع ممكن يتوسع أكثر لكن هذا باختصار ...


----------



## tarek495 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم و رفع درجاتك.


----------



## tarek495 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم أنا من الجزائر كيف يمكنني المشاركة في هذه الدورة


----------



## safety113 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف للتحميل
من هنا​ 



Working at Height.ppt​


----------



## tarek495 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

nice file.....


----------

